# Looking for Uni students for paid academic writing gigs



## RachelMazza (May 26, 2014)

Hello writers!

I'm looking for writers to work with for an ongoing basis to write academic material. Style needs to be professional, but simple. Aimed at adults returning to education after a long absence. 

Subjects vary - anywhere from warehousing, to children's services, to food safety, business communication etc..,

You will be required to do independent research (aka: googling), and also include information from certain legislation or frameworks (which I will provide). 

Most projects take between 10-12 hours to complete, and we can break each workbook down into smaller parts as well. 

Payment is per project, but usually averages out to around $17-$20 AUD / hour. 

If you're interested, I'm happy to give you a small "test' section for you to try out and see if it's a good fit. 

Just respond here, or send me a message at rachelmazza at gmail
(won't let me post my email for some reason)

This is a great way to develop a remote income. I've been traveling the world (currently in Thailand after 2 years in Australia) and now do this full time.


----------

